# What do you make of this auction? Harris Farinon boards.



## Refining Rick (Apr 29, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Huge-Lot-Of-Harris-Farinon-34-Lbs-CPU-Boards-RF-Scrap-Resale-Gold-/182106467694?hash=item2a66642d6e:g:44AAAOSw~oFXHkbI#shpCntId

Ebay item: 182106467694 if the link does not work.

It was looking good except for the $70 dollar shipping. Then I noticed the description states the boards are worth $100 a piece as they are working. I counted around 36 of them in there so I know that is a bunch of hooey, buuuuttt,,,,, would all those boards be worth 72ish dollars in PMs? More? That is the big question. They have two days left as of today, but no bids yet. Let me know what you guys think. As you can tell I am interested in buying them. Thank you for the time, Rick


----------



## scrappappy (Apr 29, 2016)

My first impression is that it's probably pretty old.. prior to the mid 1980's. AT&T was divested in the 1980's and was no longer allowed to manufacture equipment, at which time it spun off Lucent Technologies. So at least that board with the AT&T chip would be prior to that time frame.

Harris specializes in carrier grade microwave equipment. I used to design some carrier microwave gear for the cell phone companies and just about all of the POTS (Plain Old Telephone System) gear has been swapped out with Ethernet (data) transmission gear. The market would probably be very limited if selling the gear to be re-used. I would image collectors might be interested in the chips themselves though.

I'm no expert in e-scrap recovery but from what I've read, a carrier grade line card from the 80's or prior should contain pretty good values. But as far as a specific dollar value I have no idea other than what Boardsort would pay for a generic telecom grade board. Hope this helps.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Apr 29, 2016)

I'd be thinking 90's myself on those boards. I think I'd stay clear as even though they are nice boards, what the seller in not telling you or showing you is that each board has a metal backing plate on it. My guess is it's aluminum. But it will still pull the total down. Also, I see some power supply boards in there. Those are crap and heavy. My guess, 15-18 pounds lost just to junk. No thanks.


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 30, 2016)

I would not think that all of them will be working. Not if they are stacked like that. Not to mention what will happen during shipping.


----------



## macfixer01 (Apr 30, 2016)

The one cardinal rule for auctions is that the person trying to get you to buy is not always the best source of accurate information!


----------



## Smack (May 1, 2016)

Shipping kills it for sure.


----------



## Refining Rick (May 2, 2016)

Well it went for $125.40 total. 55.00 + 70.40 shipping. Wishing now I would have bid. 4 grams of gold out of it would have made it worth my while. I need to stop looking at Ebay. I always end up kicking myself for not bidding :evil: , but getting buyers remorse when I do :roll: !! But, every now and then a good deal comes by. Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## mls26cwru (May 2, 2016)

even at that cost, i think you are bettter off not taking them...i have a hard time seeing enve 4g. of gold in there... there is easily 20lbs of aluminum/steel scrap on those boards.... and some of them may not even clear telecom grade... so unless there are some gold capped cpus on there (which i am sure the seller would have pointed out) I think its a loss when you consider your time and effort.


----------



## Refining Rick (May 2, 2016)

Yes mls26cwru. That is as I thought too. I am not near experienced enough to bite that beast .....yet. To much aluminum. I've had that get me in trouble in A/R. I swear it looked ceramic (looked just like a ceramic CPU) until half way though digestion and it went crazy, boiled my solution and dropped everything.
Besides, it looks like he let go of some more lots of them. I will pass. I'll stick with my RAM and CPUs.


----------

